# Terminator Salvation (T4!) teaser trailer



## sakeido (Jul 17, 2008)

Saw this last night before the Dark Knight as well... Christian Bale is John Connor 

edit: No Arnold of course, but its got a guy who looks very much like him in it Roland Kickinger and a TWO HUNDRED MILLION DOLLAR budget... whoa!


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 17, 2008)

The Dark Knight is going to rock for trailers.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 17, 2008)

DUDE, OMG...this BETTER BE BETTER THAN T3!


----------



## noodles (Jul 17, 2008)

Please. Stop now.


----------



## stuh84 (Jul 17, 2008)

But T3 sucked so bad 

Why, why, why, I have this suspicion, that this will be awful


----------



## playstopause (Jul 17, 2008)

I have faith in Christian Bale.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 17, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> But T3 sucked so bad
> 
> Why, why, why, I have this suspicion, that this will be awful



It won't be. Christian Bale kicks ass, and absolutely no one from T3 is involved with T4. They've even said they are going back more to do with the first and second movie and not so much the third.


----------



## noodles (Jul 17, 2008)

sakeido said:


> It won't be. Christian Bale kicks ass, and absolutely no one from T3 is involved with T4. They've even said they are going back more to do with the first and second movie and not so much the third.



The only thing that has to be done with the first and second movie is to watch them a few more times.


----------



## stuh84 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a feeling Christian Bale will be the only thing worth watching in this, as he is great, but a 3rd sequel? On top of the Terminator series....this is criminal


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 17, 2008)

T3 was fucking brilliant, what are you talking about? Death, nuclear meltdown, no cheesy, cliche happy ending.

T2 sucked a big one, though. CORN-Y.

I'll check this shit out. Too bad no Arnold, though.


----------



## stuh84 (Jul 17, 2008)

Simply put, T3 to me felt like a feature length episode of a bad action series. There seemed to no building up or anything, it was just, a couple of things happen, and then kaboom, its over.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 17, 2008)

christian bale is slowly taking over the world, it seems like he's in every other movie.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jul 17, 2008)

Christian Bale is also in a movie coming out called Public Enemies along with Johnny Depp. Bale is a detective or something and Depp is John Dillinger, the bank robber or whatever the hell he was way back in the day. That also sounds like it should be very good.


----------



## Groff (Jul 17, 2008)

YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!


Can't fuckin' wait!!!



The Dark Wolf said:


> T3 was fucking brilliant, what are you talking about? Death, nuclear meltdown, no cheesy, cliche happy ending.
> 
> T2 sucked a big one, though. CORN-Y.
> 
> I'll check this shit out. Too bad no Arnold, though.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 17, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> T3 was fucking brilliant, what are you talking about? Death, nuclear meltdown, no cheesy, cliche happy ending.
> 
> T2 sucked a big one, though. CORN-Y.
> 
> I'll check this shit out. Too bad no Arnold, though.



I grew up on T2, how dare you!!!!


T1 and T2 ftw!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 18, 2008)

Seriously glad this was a legitimate trailer. I thought I was just going to get rickrolled again. 



stuh84 said:


> Simply put, T3 to me felt like a feature length episode of a bad action series. There seemed to no building up or anything, it was just, a couple of things happen, and then kaboom, its over.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jul 18, 2008)

I can't wait for this movie!


----------



## techjsteele (Jul 18, 2008)

I had heard rumors of another movie in the works, and now its awesome to know that its going to be a reality!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok, I actually liked T2, too.

But I remember when it came out, and all the hoopla, and the cliched, Hollywood-typical bug budget shit. That movie, to me, is the proto-fucking-typical Big Budget Hollywood Blockbuster.

My least favorite film genre. Yes, I will say that is its own genre. (Although this summer has been terrific for this type of movie!)

So, I don't hate it. It's a decent flick, IMO. But the other 2 have way more heart, and pathos.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 19, 2008)

I really liked the first 2. There's no denying they are 2 of the best sci-fi action movies of all time. HOWEVER, the 3rd one was quite a letdown and I think this new one is little more than an attempted cash-grab at the success of the tv series.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, that trailer looks fucking great, to be honest.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 19, 2008)

T3 was lame because of the lame ass "teenager in love" bits, I just couldn't watch the whole thing.

Bob, you're weird 

And, this is exciting! A new Terminator!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 19, 2008)

As per our bunker thread, Mike -

Nuclear Devastation. 

T2 - Happy ending.
T3 - bleak. I never expected that. Blew me away. T3 was just so much _darker_.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 19, 2008)

And I think it helped I saw T3 in a nearly empty, old ass theater with my girl, late at night, in a dark, run down area of the city. Creepy.

That night vividly sticks in my memory. Made that movie that much... eerier. 

Is that a word?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 19, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> As per our bunker thread, Mike -
> 
> Nuclear Devastation.
> 
> ...



Maybe I should try to bear through the entire thing...

I loved T1 and T2


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 19, 2008)

I love T1.

T2, well... I've made my thoughts clear on that. Still, it's a decent movie, and I love Arnold, so.  I guess I just didn't like all the hoopla surrounding it.

Seems like the best movies are often unannounced, like 'There Will Be Blood.' (Plenty of exceptions, though. Star Wars 3 had hoopla, and was brillian1! TLotR had tons of hooplah, and was brilliant. Go figure.)


----------



## the.godfather (Jul 19, 2008)

The trailer looks good but I still have a feeling that the movie itself might just suck. The 2nd film is a true and utter classic, and is probably the best film in it's genre. That's one huge task to live up to it, and I just don't think they can do it. Sure it'll be better than the 3rd film, but that's not exactly difficult is it. That film should just be buried and forgetten all about. The only thing that saved it remotely was some Arnie action. 

Hopefully this 4th film takes some stuff from the TV series, The Sarah Conor Chronicles. Because I thought that was outstanding! 

And I know people have mentioned Christian Bale, but what about Josh Brolin? I heard rumours he'll be in it and that'll be a great score as that guy is ace.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 19, 2008)

the.godfather said:


> Sure it'll be better than the 3rd film, but that's not exactly difficult is it.



It'd actually be quite difficult.



the.godfather said:


> That film should just be buried and forgetten all about.


False.

And it's "forgotten."


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 19, 2008)

I remember I watched T3 ... But I can´t remember what happened. To me that means it wasn´t very good. I always remember good movies. Then again, I remember I didn´t think it was that bad either. T4, Christian Bale, YEAH! Can´t wait to see batman also


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jul 19, 2008)

I've liked all three thus far and I think T4 looks like it's going to be great. I think the Terminator story is one of the most original to come out of Hollywood in the sci-fi genre ever and with a new direction in the story I'm hoping it will continue.


----------



## Zoltta (Jul 19, 2008)

Number one reason why this movie will be good is because Arnold isnt in it

Second reason is because Bale uses an HK416 in the movie


----------



## Anthony (Jul 19, 2008)

Zoltta said:


> Number one reason why this movie will be good is because Arnold isnt in it
> 
> Second reason is because Bale uses an HK416 in the movie



Kill yourself 

I can't wait for this. As far as that dude playing the proto T800, I always thought he would be a perfect fit for when Arnold wasn't around. We'll have to see.


----------



## Zoltta (Jul 19, 2008)

Anthony said:


> Kill yourself
> 
> I can't wait for this. As far as that dude playing the proto T800, I always thought he would be a perfect fit for when Arnold wasn't around. We'll have to see.



I probably would kill myself if i had to watch his flabby ass muscle bounce around during fight scenes. 

Im a big fan of his past work but....idk about now. Hes too busy terminating the government officials now


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Flabby?

Well, maybe. But he fucking was in GREAT shape for T3. Amazing.


----------



## Zoltta (Jul 19, 2008)

lol hollywood


----------



## Groff (Jul 19, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> . Star Wars 3 had hoopla, and was brilliant!



Wow.... I was beginning to think I was the only one who really enjoyed that movie...


----------



## daybean (Aug 23, 2008)

i just saw the trailor for this and it looks fantastic. bale is the shit for playing roles that demand good acting for a very very high budget film. i likes t1,t2 and not t3 (well some parts i did but i didnt overall like it).

since the video on the first page wasnt working i have another one for others that havent seen it.
IMDb Video: Terminator Salvation [Terminator 4]


----------

